# Hospital birthers: How long did you stay after the birth?



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

We are anticipating an uncomplicated, natural hospital birth sometime next month.

"Hospital policy" is a 48-hour postpartum stay for both mom and baby, though my doctor "might" sign me out early ("but the pediatrician probably won't sign your baby out, and do you really want to go home without your baby if you don't have to???"). Assuming a straightforward birth with no complications and a healthy baby, 48 hours seems like an eternity to me.

But I've never been there, so who knows how I'll really feel? (And, yeah, if there are problems, I would imagine a longer stay will be necessary and I get that.)

How did it work for you? Did you leave AMA or with medical approval prior to 48 hours, or did you want to stay as long as you could?


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I had two hospital births and left the next day with both of them (so a little less than 24 hours I guess) in both cases we got the ped to release the baby but I'm not sure if it's harder now. When my first was born 24 hours was standard and even though it had changed to 48 before my second I guess they weren't so strict yet. I had originally been happy to have extra rest but I can't think of a less restful place and I needed to get home ASAP so I could get a decent meal and relax. My third was born at a birthcenter and I went home 3 hours after the birth (I was ready, would have gone home sooner) and now with my fourth I've considered going to the hospital again but our I can't stand the thought of my baby being in the hospital. After working in the medical field for a long time they are like sitting pits of disease to me.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I had two unexpected hospital births with a couple of my girls and with the first one they would have left me go right away if I wanted to. I chose to stay overnight. With the second one I was in and out in less than 48 and that included time with my daughter being in NICU. They tried to keep me longer because they stated I did not have a strep b culture done, but I had in fact been tested the week before so dh sent them back to find it. When they did we were good to go.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Gee, I liked being in the hospital. Insurance paid for two nights; I arrived around 10 am, delivered less than an hour later, and stayed that night and the next, so just about 48 h.

We got lots of breastfeeding help from the nurses and hosital LC, food came on a tray (not great food, but so what), I didn't have to deal with household chores. When I dripped blood all over the floor, it wasn't MY floor! - and somebody else cleaned it up.

By the end I was definitely ready to be out of there but for the first day or so I really enjoyed the help.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

With my first I was terrified of being home alone with the baby and no one to tell me I was in fact doing everything just fine. So they had to push me out the door 44 hours after he was born. With my second I could not wait to get out of there. Had her at 9pm, went home at 9 am the next day. Both the ped and my OB came by early and signed us out because they got the message I wanted to leave asap. I was happy to have such an accommodating experience with my hospital.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I had to stay 3 nights with ds1 and 2. its part f the reason i chose to uc with dd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

and i found being in the hospital boring and stressful. getting pestered by nurses every hour while trying to sleep in a strane place with the world's most uncomfortable bed. oh and the food was awful with tiny portions, i was starving! Then they tried to put another mother in my room and i pitched a fit and they moved her before she even moved in lol. dont think its sanitary to expect 2 pp women to share a bathroom (blood everywhere yuck) and i certainly wasnt going to leave my baby in the room with a stranger
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hotharmony (Apr 14, 2008)

Our hospital only allows 24 hours stay for non c-section birth. Only long enought to get the PKU test at the 24 hour mark. THey won't throw you out if that ends up being in the middle of the night but they won't hold you for any longer than 24hours. Which is how long we stayed with DS.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

With my first I wanted to get out of there ASAP, but my doctor was also the baby's doctor, and she knew we had transferred in from a planned homebirth. She released us as soon as I asked to go.

With my third I was more than happy to stay the whole duration. Laying in bed, snuggling with my baby, having food brought to me, while dh stayed home and wrestled with the 2 and 4 year old, watching kid movies and sweeping up mac and cheese ground into the carpet


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

DD was born at 3pm and we were out by 5pm the next night. So we stayed about 26 hours after the birth (of course, I'd been there for 28 hours by the time she was born).

We'd actually told them we wanted to leave by early afternoon that day...and the wheels started spinning way earlier to get us out, but hospitals are notoriously slow to get everyone together to get you out of there. In my case I had my midwives, the hospitals drs, and the pediatricians who all needed to do things to get me out. And even after that we had to wait for freakin-ever to get the cart to come get us and take us downstairs.

The midwives wouldn't have even required 24 hours, but with the nature of my condition (cholestasis) she warned me to expect to be there 24 hours just to make sure everything was resolving itself.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

I stayed 24 hours the first time and about 18 hours the next. This time I've been told we'd be able to discharge at 6 hours with no complications but we've opted to stay home anyways


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

I was out within 24 hours both times. It wasn't a problem. I just asked my doctors (OB and peds) about it beforehand and reminded them right after delivery.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

With my first birth, I only wanted to stay 24 hours, but my son ended up in the NICU - thankfully a short stay, but he didn't come back to me until we ahd already been there about 34 hours or so. We stayed for one night after that.

For DD, I was going to leave after 24 hours, but that would have been at around 11 at night, so we stayed an extra night. We had a bitchy nurse who though we should stay the next night, and didn't bother to tell my OB that I wanted to leave (my OB was not happy - he was under the impression that I wanted to stay another night), and kept putting off having the people come by for the hearing test and pku. I finally had to threatend to leave AMA before she got all the sh!t together, and even then I got a lecture about how I should worry about the baby and not getting home to my 2 year old who had never spent a night without me up until that point.

My third birth was preterm, and I thought I might have to stay longer, but we only spent one night at the hospital. He was born around 6AM and we left in the afternoon the next day - so more than 24, less than 48. Only one night in the hospital.

I've never heard of a hospital that had a mandatory 48 hour policy. I know they aren't allowed, by law, to kick you out sooner than that, and insurance has to pay for at least that (and longer if there's a medical reason). Is it your OB telling you this, or the hospital itself? Do you know who you will be using for a ped? If they have privliges at the hospital, they can come and sign the baby out.


----------



## NizhoniTwice (Sep 13, 2008)

I stayed as long as I could. It was GREAT not having to worry about cleaning (dripping blood everywhere), warm blankets were delivered at the push of a buttom for both baby and me, lactation consultant on hand, drinks whenever I asked, food deliveries, etc. The birth itself was traumatic, I was a UC transfer and they treated me like trash. But the nurses that took care of me post-partum were a different batch of ladies and were very nice (it was a different floor from labor and delivery). Someone mentioned the nurses coming in every hour to take temperature of the baby, etc.....after the 3rd time they did this, I started faking I was asleep lol and they would come by later (and I would fake again)







so they would leave us alone. It was sooooo helpful having people there to help around the clock. When I got home, reality hit us really hard as we had to do everything.

Have you toured the hospital and pre-register yet?


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I think it depends on how you're feeling and how the hospital is. I personally liked being there, I have other kids and getting some alone time with the baby was really nice. Plus it's a Catholic hospital so a Eucharistic minister would come and give me Communion every day, which I loved







Anyway, my doctor was happy to sign me out after 24 hours, but the UAV ped though dd3 looked jaundiced so wouldn't sign her out (her levels were absolutely normal, the guy was just a freak, for many reasons).


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotharmony* 
Our hospital only allows 24 hours stay for non c-section birth. Only long enought to get the PKU test at the 24 hour mark. THey won't throw you out if that ends up being in the middle of the night but they won't hold you for any longer than 24hours. Which is how long we stayed with DS.

This is really cheeky, given the laws that require insurance to pay for 48 hours following a birth. I wouldn't be happy about a hospital enforcing a 24 hour stay given the backlash after insurance companies started booting women. (BTW, this is why many hospitals have a policy about 48 hours being standard.)

I was technically discharged 36 hours post section. I say "technically" because I stayed in the hospital in a special unit for moms whose babies were in Special Care/NICU for 2 more days, but I was formally a patient of the community midwifery team. My hospital subsequently got criticized for its use of that unit, and I think from a medical POV it was probably not the best decision. OTOH, my hospital had 6 bed wards with mandatory rooming in, so if I had not required care I would have left ASAP.

The hospitals around here are all private rooms postpartum and I would probably stay at least 24 hours for a vaginal birth and 72 for a C section. I would want at least one full night to recuperate.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 was my only hospital birth, I stayed 20 hours. I would out been out before 12 hours but the pedi forgot to sign DD1 out so I had to wait until after his office hours were over for him to come back and do it. The RNs couldn't believe I wanted out so quickly, maybe because I kept getting woke up every hour all night long. I could not wait to be home again!


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

I would stay for a week, if I could! My hormones tend to crash dramatically and it leaves me with great anxiety. The hospital makes me feel more secure and cared for.

My first baby was born at a birth center where you *had* to leave within 23 hours. I was not ready.









My next four babies were born with midwives at a hospital and I told them that I would like to stay "as long as I am Federally entitled to stay".

I think it should be up to the mother. We've come full circle, from requiring ridiculous two week stays to sending moms on their way within a matter of hours.

If you feel ready to go sooner than 48 hours, I hope that everyone facilitates that for you easily.

I just wish that I could stay longer.


----------



## seagull (Jun 29, 2005)

I went home 36 hours after a c-section. I loved the support of the nurses, but it was so much quieter at home even with my toddler there.


----------



## Calee (May 10, 2008)

Two babies, two different experiences

First baby-induction gone bad to C-section. Had to stay three days. HATED it and wanted to go home. HUGE hospital. Disappointing birth.

Second baby- VBAC. SMALL personal hospital that supported my decisions. I was HAPPY to stay the 48 hours!

So I think a lot depends on the hospital and your caregivers.

I would check with your insurance about leaving AMA if you plan to do that. Many companies are not required to cover your stay if you leave AMA.


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

I was admitted at 8 p.m. She was born around 11 p.m. We left at 2 p.m. the next day. We could have left that morning, but the nurses "forgot" to let her ped know that she had been born. Both her ped and my ob saw no reason to make us stay. The main reason I wanted to leave was because of all of the BAD breastfeeding "support" I was getting... and this was with a baby who latched right away and was having no trouble breastfeeding.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

I was there a little less than 48 hours. I had her Sunday night and left daly Tue afternoon. It was plenty of time, I couldn't wait to go home.


----------



## mediumcrunch (Dec 10, 2009)

I stay 48 although have the option of leaving at 24 without a 'fight'.
fact of the matter is, even with the interruptions for vitals and assessments etc...I get more rest in the hospital than I do at home.


----------



## aerobrandi (Aug 16, 2009)

Before I gave birth I got the o.k. from my doctor to be released at 24 hours if it was an uneventful birth. And then the birth happened and it totally changed all my plans! I ended up going to the hopsital very early Monday morning, didn't deliver until late Monday night and at that point my doctor and I both agreed it would be best to not be released until Wednesday. It was that long before I could get out of bed without fainting to be honest but I ended up losing a lot of blood during a difficult delivery among other things. DS also has some respiratory problems so even when he was out of the special care they had him in the first 24 hours it was nice to still have that reassurance of being there. And I didn't really appreciate it until I got home being a first time mom but it was so nice to have some help with the baby so I could get a little sleep and try and recover. I had planned on rooming in and we did the most part but I got to the point I just needed to get a few hours of sleep so they took him into the nursery and brought him to me to breastfeed as needed. Never appreciated how nice that was until after I got home and had a colicky baby!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I left six hours after the birth of my first dd. It would have been sooner but they had to see proof that she was peeing before we could leave.

I spent the whole three days in the hospital with the next two (including the births). There were funky circumstances (not medical) in each case that just kind of made that stay necessary. I don't love the hospital, but since I was stuck there anyways I did enjoy my time to rest and having meals brought to me. Though I'm mean and bossy in the hospital and I kind of do what I want, and I think that's helped me to have "good" experiences. I walk when I want to, I pee alone, I co-sleep with my babies, etc.


----------



## KatWozBlue (Dec 21, 2009)

With both deliveries I stayed the 48 hours, I wanted to go home a bit earlier, but not by much. I enjoyed most of the stay, ordering food off the menu, they even brought food for my dh, had trouble with my daughter latching and the lactation consultant visited me a few times to help me out which was great. Plus with me in bed, my mom and dh changed all the dirty diapers







. My mom kept joking that the hospital stay is the most expensive hotel stay ever.

I think with this baby, I am going to ask my dr about staying only 24 hours, I have two kids at home and would like to be with them.

I think you should talk to your doctor about what sort of flexibility you have and go in with an open mind.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

3 hours. Delivery room to car.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I ended up with a csection, early Tuesday morning and we were out (with some kicking and screaming) by Thursday morning. It was HORRIBLE. We were exhausted from a 4 day labor and the nurses kept coming in every few hours round the clock to wake me up, check my vitals and find out when DS last nursed. Not to mention the horrible LC and the fact that the nurses didn't want DS sleeping with either one of us and kept trying to take him to the nursery.

Ugh. It was awful and we're HBAC-ing this time, I can't wait to climb into my own bed with my brand new baby.


----------



## MommatoAandA (Jun 4, 2010)

I stayed the whole 48 with my oldest. It was ok. I liked getting meals brought to me and that hospital was alright (the nurses and LC's werent fantastic with breastfeeding advice, though)

With my second I had planned a homebirth, but after 7 days of early labor, decided to go to the hospital. This time I had to go to one 30 minutes away because I had a marginal previa and my hospital was Community and did not handle placentas less than 2 cm away from the opening. I had a pretty easy birth and was very happy with the experience. HOWEVER, as soon as they turned me over to postpartum, HOLD ON. It was a nightmare. The nurses were busy bodies, they didnt understand the word NO, they kept coming in and waking me while me and baby were asleep because she was in bed with me and I was going to suffocate her. They were always trying to check my pads or stick me or probe us, vaccinate or bathe her. NO THANKS. Checked out about 36 hours in. NO THANKS.

This time, I will be checking out hours after any future births barring any complications, heck, I might just not go and have the baby at home on accident.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

wow... i had an unplanned c birth and was there for 5 days and even then had to beg them to let me go.
however, i didn't really want to go home any earlier b/c we had a horribly difficult time with breastfeeding, and i NEEDED all the lactation nurse help i could get. i imagine it's different with a second child too.
just a few days ago, though, my friend just had a baby in hospital and left the same day. i was impressed and amazed.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

I stayed two days with my first because I had no idea what to do with a newborn, and it was nice to have all the help, and my husband stayed with me a lot, and I didn't feel the need to get home.

I only stayed one day after my second because I wanted to get home to my oldest ASAP.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

I stayed three nights, four if you count the night I was in labor. I ended up with a c-section.

I must be in the minority because I enjoyed laying in bed while other people brought me food and cleaned up the blood. I think it all depends on the nursing care. My postpardum nurses were wonderful. They did come in to check vitals but they left the lights dim and were super quiet. Most of the time, I didn't know they were there until they were almost done. At the end my doc gave me the option to stay another night or leave and I was ready to go, but I didn't have a bad experience at all.

Thank goodness because the birth was very traumatic.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

3 c-sections here:

#1--36 hours
#2--42 hours
#3--48 hours

With #4, I might stay 72 hours.







Obviously, the amount I enjoy the hospital increases with each baby. Perhaps cause I know that I'm going home to "no--let MMMMEEEEEEEEEE see the baby next!!! No!! I want more peanut butter sandwich!!!!! Mammmmmaaaaaaa, I'm hooooooongry!!"


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

My son was born at about 3am on Wednesday. Natural childbirth. We left the hospital around 11 am on Thursday.

I originally had wanted to go home right away, but in retrospect it was good not to be in a rush to get home. We had some issues with nursing and the extra hours at the hospital really helped.

There are some annoying parts about being in the hospital - such as people always barging in your room to take your blood pressure, etc. - but overall it's not too bad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

With my first, we checked in about 2 in the morning and left the next day around noon.

With my youngest, we checked in around 2 in the morning again and left at 7 that evening. The doc and the ped signed us out and everything was fine.

I probably wouldn't have signed out AMA if they hadn't wanted me to leave.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I forgot, I had to stay 4 days after dd2 (c/s) because I didn't know when my water had broken (hbac transfer, I had been in the tub most of the time) and they wanted to make sure I didn't have an infection. It was fine with me though, because I had to leave without her since she was in the NICU and wasn't breastfeeding yet







(They give free rooms to NICU moms who's babies are nursing).


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

12 hours from sign in to sign out, we had it planned ahead with our ped and brought our baby back at 2 days for the PKU test. We would have left a few hours earlier but it took forever for them to discharge us.....they were busy that day.

ETA - Oh and the hospital forgot to bring us lunch the day we were there. Totally forgot....I was starving....


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

26 hours. It would have been 24, but we had to wait for a blood draw for DD and that took forever. My doctor really wanted us to stay 48 so I could rest (why do doctors think people actually rest in hospitals??), but since everything was fine she was ok with me going home after 24. If we weren't planning a home birth for this kid I wouldn't stay that long. I sleep so much better at home.


----------



## Casey44 (Jun 6, 2010)

We could have stayed 48 hours but they allowed us to leave after 24. I really didn't like being there- the room was TINY, nurses and lots of "paperwork people" were literally lined up outside our door the day we were leaving. It was stressful and we had like no time to just be still. But I will say, it was our first and we had a million questions for the nurses and it was nice to push a button and have someone come answer your questions for you. We had no one to help like that once we got home. But you always have these forums! I guess I didn't know about these then!


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

I was glad to have 48 hours the first time. #1 -- DH and I were complete newbies and pretty terrifiied of taking the tiny bundle home with us. #2 -- I had a straightforward fairly quick natural birth, but I bled a lot and was quite dizzy for a few days. Also, I had a second degree tear and needed to heal up a bit. But I think it was rough on DH not having a very comfortable bed, and we were disturbed by nurses all the time, so if things go a little better this time, I might consider going home earlier, if they'll "let" me. I haven't checked. I really don't mind staying two days if it's necessary.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm with BetsyS!









I've had one c/s and two vbacs and in each case I stay as long as allowed. I've had generally positive hospital births however, I don't find hospitals stressful, and enjoy the one-on-one time I get with my babe. Once home I know that there will be all sorts of things that come along with a larger family in a smaller home... no matter how pure the intentions, once I'm home I'm home and I wont be able to relax as much.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I went home with baby both times within 14 hours of birthing... that's the big plus of natural birthing... no tubes or wires for the nurses to fuss with. Get a shower, put clothes on and sign the forms.... no problems.


----------



## Zan&Zav (Nov 25, 2006)

my first was under 24hrs. my second was about a week, with alot of complications


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm in Ontario, so YMMV.

I had a c-section (with my second) and was discharged (with baby) 36 hours post-delivery.

My first delivery ended in a fourth degree tear, and a ten day hospital stay.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

My DS was an uncomplicated vaginal delivery. I had spoken to my family doctor in advance, and she knew I wanted out as soon as possible. (Hospitals give me great anxiety)

Hospital policy is a minimum of 6 hours. We were there 8, waiting for the pitocin drip to drain out. They insisted on the PKU stick before we left, which we later had to get re-done. By the time the IV emptied out, my Dad and Step mother were there waiting, the baby was in the car seat and I was as dressed as I could be.







The nurse was shocked.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

I left the hospital about 24 hours after ds was born and that felt about right for me. DH would have wanted to go home within the first few hours but I was grateful to stay longer because I was wiped out, felt like I'd been hit with a mack truck type of feeling and it was nice to have the nurses come in and change diapers and help me to the bathroom and put tons of pads in my underwear. That said, I was ready to go home at 24 hours, get in my clothes, my bed, etc... 48 hours seems like a lot


----------



## lach (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotharmony* 
Our hospital only allows 24 hours stay for non c-section birth. Only long enought to get the PKU test at the 24 hour mark. THey won't throw you out if that ends up being in the middle of the night but they won't hold you for any longer than 24hours. Which is how long we stayed with DS.

I don't understand how that is legal. I thought there were federal laws saying that insurance companies had to pay for and hospitals had to keep you up to 48 hours?

I had a C with both of my babies, and stayed the full 4 days. I LOVED the hospital. I liked all of my nurses, and they brought me food (I called it room service) whenever I wanted it (and there was a huge vegetarian menu to choose from) and they had classes on newborn care and breastfeeding and lots of lactation consultants. I was bummed to have to go home both times.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lach* 
I don't understand how that is legal. I thought there were federal laws saying that insurance companies had to pay for and hospitals had to keep you up to 48 hours?

I think, and I may be wrong, that that legislation is just in reference to insurance companies. They do have to pay for up to 48 hours for vaginal birth and 96 for c-sections. But I don't think it mandates hospitals have to let anyone stay that long if they don't feel it's necessary. That said, until reading this thread, I had never heard of a hospital that only let women stay 24 hours. That's kind of harsh.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I stayed for 4 days after my gen anes c-section. I could have left a day earlier (they were ready to sign me out) but we asked to stay and get more help from the super LC.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

My hospital has a policy of 12 hours, but I had to stay 24 to check DD's blood sugar (she was too big????)

Anyways, 48 hours seems way long to me too.


----------



## Lilypie32 (Aug 19, 2008)

I had an induction that ended in an uncomplicated c-section and I was a first-time mom. My doc said we could leave the 2nd day but said I legally could stay for 4 days which I took advantage of. I loved the bedside service, cold drinks, hot food (actually quite yummy), LC on staff. The staff were great and my son and I co-slept w/out a word from the staff. Very nice experience!

I would call the hospital and see what their policy is and call your OB and your ped too. Happy birthing!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Honestly, I think if I had a C-section, I wouldn't be in any hurry to get home either. I'd have probably stayed as many days as I could convince them I needed to.


----------



## momtoafireteam (Aug 8, 2007)

I stayed 2 days with my vaginal delivery and 5 days with each c/s. I love being in the hospital and being waited on hand and foot, having a break from the madhouse that is my home. So I stay as long as they let me!!


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

I got to the hospital at 3am, delivered my son at 3pm that same day. Then I left by 6pm the next day. I had to stay the 24 hours (48 hours seems waaay too long to me!) I was fine, baby was fine.

My SIL stayed 3 days waiting for her son to have a 1st bowel movement in order to go home.

My mom said when she had us in the early 80's that they wouldn't let her go home until _she_ had a bowel movement. She said she lied with 3/4 kids so she could go home.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

C-section @ 3:00 a.m., discharged at 9:00 a.m. next day, so ~18 hours? Baby was flown to a NICU, I was released with a couple of pain pills tucked into my husband's hands by a kind nurse (shhh...) and on strict orders not to lift anything but my baby. No complications for me as a result.


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

The only reason we have ppl stay 48 hrs is if they are GBS pos. Treated or not all babies are supposed to stay for observation for 48 hrs. Our pedi's do not budge on this AT ALL. Our family practice docs are okay with discharge at 24 hrs IF they trust that the mom is intelligent enough to pick up on signs of sepsis. If someone is GBS neg there is no set in stone number of hours they MUST stay. I've had moms stay as little as a few hours after delivery and I've had moms milk it and stay for 4 days after a vag delivery. Also at our hospital if you sign out AMA will let you know up front that insurance can and will deny payment for the entire stay...

With mine ds #1 was over 10 lbs at birth and of course lost weight after delivery. So I did stay an extra night for help with breastfeeding (which actually was less "help" with nursing and more "help" with accomodating me so my only job was to nurse). I also delivered in the middle of the night, 4am so that was a factor too.

With dd#2 I delivered in the afternoon. And left right around 24 hrs. They were fine with me leaving before then but I wanted to get the PKU before we left so we didn't have to come back.

With dd #3 I delivered at 4am again and literally felt like I could have left RIGHT THEN lol. It was by far my easiest labor and delivery. But I did stay just over 24 hrs and I think I'm glad I did, it took some pressure off me being at home... I could just picture my husband saying "what's for dinner honey" which is one reason I don't homebirth.

This time I say I'm staying til they kick me out lol. I think I'll be a little overwhelmed. I'm worried about my youngest and how she will react and how many times a day she'll insist on nursing along with the baby... So we'll see.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I was there 2 days. had a c/s. they wanted to keep me a few extra days but I convinced the doc to sign me out.

if I had had a vaginal birth, my mw and ped were both ok with a 12-24 hr stay if everything was normal

eta: maybe if dh had spent the night with me in the hospital I would have stayed longer. someone had to stay with me so my MIL did. she chattered on her cell phone and generally annoyed the crap out of me (I generally like her). the nursing staff also did nothing but annoy me


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I stayed the full two days after my DD's birth because she had meconium aspiration and had to stay for a week in the special care nursery. For me, those first two days were fine. I was as close as I could be to my girl, my husband was able to sleep in the room with me, and all of the nurses were great. I also lost a fair amount of blood and nearly fainted a few hours after labor when I got up to go to the bathroom for the first time, even though I felt fine beforehand. The hospital lactation consultant was very helpful because I couldn't pick DD up to nurse until the third day after she was born, so I was pumping a lot and was able to use the hospital's Lactina pump with my own set of gear (which they gave to me). I was also happy to not have to deal with cleaning up my own blood, or asking anyone else to do so, and they had all kinds of ice packs and special pads that made those first couple of days much easier. The food was fine, not great, but I was grateful to have it served to me and not to have to ask anyone else to get it for me.

This time around my diet is much different: I don't eat white flour, sugar, or fried foods, so the hospital diet might be more of a problem. I think I'll also want to have access to DD#1, which will be harder to do in the hospital. We're also in a house instead of a cramped apartment, so I think I'll be more comfortable at home. But I'll wait until I'm there to decide how I feel about it.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it was about 50 hours. We were ready to go at 48 hours but they were discharging a ton of women and it took them a while to get round to us.

They have a six hour discharge for those that want it but (even if it had been possible) this would have meant being discharged late in the night so I'd have chosen to stay overnight anyway.

The first 24 hours were to keep an eye on me after post birth complications. The second 24 were because there was some concern about jaundice due to blood group incompatibility.

As much as I wasn't keen on staying in the hospital, the breastfeeding support I got those first two nights was fantastic.


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crystaldawn* 
...I've had moms milk it and stay for 4 days after a vag delivery.

Any tips about how can go about milking it for a longer stay??


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

DD was born at 7:48pm Monday night. We were out of there sometime the next evening, early evening but it was dark, April in SD... probably 7 or so. So 24 hours. Our OB was fabulous and we discussed it ahead of time, and there was never an issue with the ped. I don't even remember the ped coming to the hospital... but I just be forgetting.

This time we're HBing because being there for one day was too long! And having DD we don't want to be away then.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I stayed about 36 hours after my hospital birth with #2. She was born at 3:30 AM and we were all pretty wiped from pulling an all-nighter. She and I slept most of the day afterwards while DH went home to take care of our 2-yo son. We could have probably left that evening, but why? It was kid #2, and I enjoyed the peace and quiet and ability to focus on just me and my new baby, rather than my rambunctious 2 year old son at home. 36 hours was just about perfect for me - I was excited to go home when we did, but enjoyed being away for a couple days.

I think there are some things they generally want to do with baby before you leave - PKU and related tests are the main thing, and they want that done right around 24 hours after baby is born. I suppose we could have had those done when we returned ot the clinic the day after I was discharged for a weigh-in, but it was fine.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I had my three in hospitals and always left within 24 hours. i pretty much wanted to sleep and get out ASAP, and there was no hassle about it.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

i had my dd at night on a Thursday. We missed the pedi check on Friday for some reason so we stayed til Saturday early morning. I really wanted to leave on Friday but it wasn't a huge deal to stick around. Dh and I got a steak and lobster supper Friday night and I got some extra time with the LC. I mostly wanted to leave because there was no room in the hospital bed for dh and I was desperate for a family snuggle/sleep. It was also hard to cosleep with my dd @ the hospital b/c the bed was so small and they have an official policy against it - if I am asleep the baby had to be with dh or put in the basenette thingy. I wanted to cuddle with my new dd while I dozed, not hand her off!


----------



## jump mama jump! (Jun 12, 2010)

they kept us there for about 46 hours after an uncomplicated vb. 2 stitches. I'm told that's nothing. I hated it. I wanted out so bad. Every time I'd finally fall asleep I'd get woken up for this check or that, or food, which was awful and totally not enough, and had extremely limited vegan options. Seriously, I can only eat so many pb&js. And when my dh and best friend brought me real food after visiting hours, the nurses were not too happy about it. They were also not happy about me being totally nocturnal. And the meal schedule being daytime-only totally sucked and threw me all off. Also they didn't even get a lc in to see me til the afternoon right before I left! I had so much trouble getting dd to latch and the nurses were useless. They just kept putting sugar water on my nipples! WTH?? I had to get my big sis, who is a lll leader to come help! It's such a shame the pp care was so miserable, because the actual l&d floor/ppl were great. I don't know what I'd do if I ever have another kid around here because I'm torn between the l&d care and the pp care in importance.


----------



## wickenching (Aug 27, 2007)

Local hospitals here in Ontario have to keep you for 3 hours after the birth. After that, Mom and babe are free to go home.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Even though I had a totally uncomplicated vaginal birth with a barely-1st degree tear & very healthy DS, I had to stay 48 hours b/c I was GBS+ & there was no time for ABTs.







That's the policy & I decided not to fight it.
(Even though Early-Onset-GBS shows symptoms within 24 hours like 95% of the time, and late-onset GBS can not show symptoms for 3 weeks! But, ya know, whatever. Who expects evidence-based medicine anymore?







)

I felt awesome immediately after birth & could easily have left after a few hours.

Ugh, it WAS an eternity!

The LCs were bad, so don't think that's _necessarily_ a bonus. It seems LCs are like OBs - you must shop carefully. (Something that should have occurred to me.







)
Food was DREADFUL! Not only did it not taste good, it was not nutritious!! I felt deprived of fiber, protein & veggies. I honestly felt malnourished & couldn't wait to get home to cook for myself & eat DH's cooking again.
Bed totally uncomfortable.
People coming & going a lot through the day
Maybe 24 hours is fine so you can get a little hands-on help as a first time mama with things like diaper changes & swaddling, but I wouldn't want to stay longer than that.

Being there didn't help me recuperate - being _home_ did!

My MWs were happy to have let me go in under 24 H if everything was fine, but most peds want 24H, some even require 48. (This, according to the nurse who did the hospital tour.) At least at this hospital they were punctual & accommodating & got the paper work ready _before_ 48 hours so we could walk out on the 48-hour mark (7PM.)


----------



## MyFullHouse (Apr 23, 2010)

I stayed the "prescribed" amount of time with my first 3 (two overnights). With #4, we had planned to leave as soon as I felt up to it. Because ds was born just minutes after midnight, it was suggested (and I agreed) that we stay through the following night. We were both discharged before the following 9am, so it was around 32 hours. It would have been a bit less, but our pediatrician was skeptical and needed some convincing.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I have no idea what the recommendation is here, I do know that one of my midwife's clients left an hour after her baby was born.

For me, they said I could leave whenever I wanted but I was in a lot of pain. I had third degree tears and hadn't peed for the entire labor and was incapable of doing so afterwards. I booked myself in for the night so I could get a catheter and recover. I really didn't think I'd make it to the car, the pain was so bad.


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

Here, the policy is 2 overnights. DD was born at 8PM on a Thursday, and they wanted me to stay until Sunday, but I left Saturday, making it between 36 and 48 hours.

I had been in about 4 days (except that I went home one night in the middle) before the birth for a long induction, so I really, really wanted to get out of there!

This time, I want to make it a super-quick trip, but maybe I'll feel differently once I get there.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Like some PP, I happily stayed 48 hours when I had my first in the hospital. We had some difficulty established breastfeeding and ended up getting a nipple shield the morning we left. It wasn't the ideal but it allowed me to continue breastfeeding. If I would have been home already, I wouldn't have known what to do.

Also no worrying about food was great. And they gave me soooo much food! Yeah not the best ever but horrible.

With my second, I am planning a homebirth. If I were looking at a hospital, I would consider leaving earlier. I've already breastfed once and I've had interaction with some local LCs through a bfing support group if I did need help. I also think I would feel antsy to get home and have my two children together. Hubby would likely stay with our son at home overnights if I were in the hospital with the newbie. No fun not having the family together.


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

I delivered on a Sunday at 2 am, and requested to go home that same day in the evening. The hospital wanted me to stay 2 full nights. We compromised on one full night, so in total, about 32 hours. We wished we could have left sooner, because we did not find the hospital restful, and there was too little food (well, I was really just famished, but still!). The benefit of going home mid-day on Monday was that I got to see the Lactation Consultant, to make sure nursing was going well, and she gave me some great tips!


----------

